# Need a Line Level Booster/PreAmp



## hddummy

I am helping a friend with the A/V portion of his basement renovation. We are running a component matrix for video and distributed audio to several zones. He wants the option to play TV audio over the in-ceiling speakers instead of the distributed audio. Fine, so we got an audiosource Amp100 for each zone so I can run the TV audio out to the secondary input on the amp. Functionaly, everything works as intended, but the audio level coming out of the TV is much too low and I need to crank the amp way up. This puts the volume level way out of whack compared to the audio distribution from the CD player, etc. If you forget to turn the volume on the amp down before switching from TV to distributed audio, the system blasts the speakers. I need a line level booster/preamp to bring the level from the TV up to the proper strength, like the rest of the system. Any suggestions? Thanks!!!


----------



## eugovector

Check the TV menu. Often there is a menu setting to disable the volume control on the TV i.e. send the TV volume out at full line level regardless of what the "volume" control is set at. If you can't find the setting, sometimes it's a separate set of output jacks on the TV. If you strike out there also, try turning up the TV volume.


----------



## hddummy

I am using the TV's audio out jacks and they are independant of the TVs volume level.


----------



## Mike P.

I *think* the Samson S-Convert will do what you want. It has RCA input and outputs with a level control, as well as XLR inputs and outputs with a level control. 

http://www.samsontech.com/products/productpage.cfm?prodID=1699

S-Convert manual:

http://www.samsontech.com/products/relatedDocs/S-convert_ownman_v1s.pdf

Contact Samson support to verify it will fit your needs.


----------



## Mike P.

There is also the TCC TC-780LC Stereo Line Level Amp which is popular on e-Bay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/TCC-TC-780LC-St...1831331QQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## hddummy

Those would likely work. I was hoping to go a little cheaper since i have three zones to do. I just found this on PE.

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=320-204

I did more digging and found the Velleman makes an equivalent stereo version. Seems like it would do the job. Obviously the Samson has a lot more funtionality, but do you really think the guts of the TCC unit are much different than the Velleman kit?


----------



## Mike P.

I don't know enough about electronics to say. The Velleman unit will still need a power supply.


----------



## hddummy

interestingly, Velleman supplies a parts list and a schematic on their website. I priced out the parts over at mouser.com and it comes to about $5. for that cost, it is worth building one to see how well it will work.

I would still like to hear any additional off the shelf suggestions if we haven't covered it.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

> Those would likely work. I was hoping to go a little cheaper since i have three zones to do.


I wouldn't go too cheap. You might end up with a lot of noise (i.e., back ground noise).

The Behringer Zenyx 502 might be a better option. It should be virtually dead quiet with extended linear frequency response. You don't need three of them, just split the output of the one. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## hddummy

Thanks for the suggestion. I actually do need three because we have three completely independant zones with the same set of equipment.


----------



## hddummy

Update: My friend made the final decision and wanted to try the Velleman Kits (K2572). I put them together installed them into a project box. We connected everything up and they work perfectly. They boost the TV out signal more than enough to overcome line losses and give me the ability to gain match the TV out volume to the distributed audio levels. Over all, the audio quality is not degraded in any way noticable to the naked ear. Also, I am using a laptop power brick and a voltage regulator in the equipment closet so we can distribute power to each zone preamp over an unused pair in the CAT5 we ran for IR distribution. We haven't done a final installation or calibration yet since the rooms are currently being drywalled. Once everything is finished, I'll start a thread for full documentation of the whole project.


----------



## hddummy

cross reference to thread for final project pictures and write up

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ruction/19063-drunken-parrot-tiki-lounge.html


----------

